# Should I  buy a 55-200mm VR ? Suggestions are welcome



## axelzdly1 (May 21, 2014)

Hello guys, playing with the 18-55mm kit lens for a long time has given me a bore, trying to pull more interest into photography by buying a new lens..as my budget is quite low 15k, 55-200mm is one of the option.
but my doubt is, is it reliable for everyday use OR is only for gathering dust and taking out a few times in an year?

If so how much more should I save for a better one? I can't click more with 18 55 T.T HELP me to decide


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2014)

Bro 55-200 have some special uses...its a sharp lens and you will get nice shots even at f5.6 ....I have used it extensively and loved it ....it produces nice background blurring...good for dragon flies, butterflies, flower,zoo animals, human portraits product photography etc...

its not too good for wildlife coz its reach is less...you can save 5k for nikon 55-300 or 10k for tamron 70-300 VC USD which are good for better range in wildlife and birds.


----------



## axelzdly1 (May 21, 2014)

Thank you sujoyp..'WANT' justified!
another question..where can I buy offline for the online price ?( 8.5k @amazon) i heard that there is a black market in chennai that offers one with less cost and with warranty. can I prefer that?


----------



## nac (May 21, 2014)

Why do you want to buy something in black market... You won't be getting any warranty. Online is better than black market, I am sure. I am not sure how many of TDF members (photography enthusiast) are from Chennai, but I have seen some in JJMPF. 

My friend bought 550D some years back from a seller in Royapettah for 35k, the same seller was selling for 40k in ebay. You may likely to get as good as or better than online deal.


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2014)

Thing is nikon have clearly mentioned the name of sellers who are authorised for giving warrenty...other then those nikon service center will not give any warrenty ...you better check nikon website for authorised dealers ....anyone other then those dealer is not in warrenty ...even flipkart, snapdeal are not authorised

BTW I bought my new D7000 from authorised dealer even if it cost 3k more


----------



## nac (May 21, 2014)

So Nikon won't honour the bills and warranty card if we buy from online sellers. 

And FK's claim about that they are selling 100% genuine product is FALSE and warranty is also a false claim???


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2014)

Flipkart is actually an online market...and its own shop wsretail is not an authorised shop...maybe some other seller selling from flipkart are authorised

Nac do you remember I was going to get dslr from a kerela dealer through phone and online transfer...he is authorised dealer from kannoor


----------



## nac (May 21, 2014)

^ I don't, I am afraid  Poor memory  But I remember you mentioning Gaffarbhai... But I have read people buy photography accessories like external flash unit from Kerala.   Yeah, Like you said there may be some sellers listed in FK be authorized seller/reseller. So far I haven't come across anyone who bought online/offline couldn't claim warranty from Nikon.


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2014)

how many people you know have ever had a problem with there lens camera to claim a warranty  ..I have 2 DSLR and 2 lens brought new with bill in last 3 years ...never had a problem


----------



## kkn13 (May 23, 2014)

hes right,nikon is usually fussy about warranty, ive had trouble with my dads D90 in the past, took alot of trouble to get it sorted
@op why not get a 55-250mm? i also have a canon 18-55mm , 55-250mm kit lens
  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] and [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] thanks for helping me choose, i went for 3-4 trips after purchasing it and i got amazing shots with it, very impressed with its grip and picture quality etc, i dont use my old lenses at all , the kit lenses are amazing though i guess ill have to get a wider but high zoom lens in the future


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2014)

@kkn Nikon have 55-200 and then 55-300 , no 55-250 in Nikon .. 

About warrenty its always a risk...Nikon have only 4-5 warrenty center in all India...if something goes wrong in a city where there is no service center like Nagpur then you will have to send it to Mumbai ...no other choices

Its good that you are enjoying your new kit...have lots of fun...and do post some pics here too


----------



## kkn13 (May 23, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @kkn Nikon have 55-200 and then 55-300 , no 55-250 in Nikon ..
> 
> About warrenty its always a risk...Nikon have only 4-5 warrenty center in all India...if something goes wrong in a city where there is no service center like Nagpur then you will have to send it to Mumbai ...no other choices
> 
> Its good that you are enjoying your new kit...have lots of fun...and do post some pics here too



yeah ive learned alot about dslrs after i got this one even though i owned a few before(and still do) but never had an interest earlier
its really an art to understand and take good pictures 
btw nice flickr!! 
will post photos soon, am going out of town again tommorow , will post in 2-3 days


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jul 6, 2014)

thanks guys! bought the 55-200 VR for 7.5k in Flipkart..
felt amazed by the dof at higher focal lengths..quite a change from the kit lens..
and btw how can I minimize focusing distance for macros..? name them plz and I will google them..


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2014)

Congrats...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2014)

the only branded product for macro filter is raynox filters ... other then that you can get unbranded magnification filter and play with them...


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 30, 2014)

tamaron 70-300mm /sigma 70-300is also good option


----------

